# Skinny Tire Prototype looks for money to go into production



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

That would be really great for those building period style sports cars. It would look a lot better then running on modern wide and low profile rubber.
I wouldn't say no to using them myself as being car tyres they would have a better life then motorbike tyres.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats not a bad idea. Ive seen a few fairly aerodynamic brass era sports cars. Only problem I see is getting tires for them. I know Coker sells tires for them, but not sure if they are radials or bias ply only.


----------

